# Which high end wax would you buy...?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm looking at adding a premium wax to my collection...

I already have quite a few up to the £100 mark and I'll be buying some Swissvax Shield tomorrow, but I want a couple more ideally, so one around the £2-300 mark and another higher end one.

What would you go for?

I was thinking maybe RG Black Label and Crystal Rock? What about Kore, Ezyme, BOS, Destiny etc... what would you recommend to those of you who have used a few of these please?

Cheers,
Russ.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Ive used crystal rock, awesome. Wasn't mine was on my friends scooby. Great stuff thou.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dubber said:


> Ive used crystal rock, awesome. Wasn't mine was on my friends scooby. Great stuff thou.


Yeah thats on the list... what's it like durability wise?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Forget BOS nearly £200 now and not worth it.

RG Black Label is meant to be excellent (speak to Nick)

Or......just get one....Vintage, bargain with free refills!!!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I found it very good russ :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

do you want me to send you a sample russ. Could get you a small one :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dubber said:


> do you want me to send you a sample russ. Could get you a small one :thumb:


Thanks for the kind offer mate! I'm at the Classic Motor Show tomorrow and Swissvax are there, so let me see if they will maybe let me try some first and if not, I'd love a sample!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Thanks for the kind offer mate! I'm at the Classic Motor Show tomorrow and Swissvax are there, so let me see if they will maybe let me try some first and if not, I'd love a sample!


reeteho :thumb: enjoy.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Glasur,its a beast :argie: zymol concourse ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

silverback said:


> Glasur,its a beast :argie:


Indeed, I already have some and some Spirit, I just want a couple a few notches up for personal use and to offer as 'upgrades'

I like the ease of use of the Swissvaxes.

Does anyone have an opinion on Mystery? I seem to remember it being not as easy to use as the others?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Vintage is my fav Russ and Crystal Rock a good second! :thumb:

I may have some Destiny and Atlantique 4 oz sample pots available next month. 

Alan W


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Ive recently got Crystal Rock Russ but havent used it yet as its wearing bos and its only been on 2 weeks.

I'll give it a run out in the next few weeks and report back but i guess your looking for durability reports as well so cant help there yet mate.

It smells good though,i can vouch for that,very similar if not the same as bos.lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Vintage is my fav Russ and Crystal Rock a good second! :thumb:
> 
> I may have some Destiny and Atlantique 4 oz sample pots available next month.
> 
> Alan W


I'd take Destiny off you Alan... let me know how much or when your thread is going up


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

R0B said:


> Ive recently got Crystal Rock Russ but havent used it yet as its wearing bos and its only been on 2 weeks.
> 
> I'll give it a run out in the next few weeks and report back but i guess your looking for durability reports as well so cant help there yet mate.
> 
> It smells good though,i can vouch for that,very similar if not the same as bos.lol


Very nice Rob!! Lucky man - what made you go for it specifically?

I do love BOS, but the hike is hard to stomach when my first pot was only £120.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I'd take Destiny off you Alan... let me know how much or when your thread is going up


No problem, will do Russ! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

If you're looking at one that is £200-300 then SV BoS would suit that criteria. When looking then at another high end wax, Crystal Rock has been mentioned, I think you have to be mindful that it's some £600 more expensive than BoS. It's a massive massive jump up in price. What's more, I think if you need to ask such a question in the first place, maybe spending £800 on a wax isn't the greatest idea, as its 4x the cost of the price range you're initially looking at.. I don't think you can go wrong with £200 for Best of Show - Raceglaze Black Label which I think comes with refills for £275 also seems a good choice.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Very nice Rob!! Lucky man - what made you go for it specifically?
> 
> I do love BOS, but the hike is hard to stomach when my first pot was only £120.


Its something ive always wanted Russ,well for the last few years anyway and thought sod it, just buy it........my mrs was well pleased with that decision:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Paragon said:


> Raceglaze Black Label which I think comes with refills for £275 also seems a good choice.


RG Black Label refills are £200. 

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the recent crystal rock price hike from £595 to £795 has put me right off getting it..

thats a hell of a lot more than the proposed 20% rise that the lower end sv waxes got!

swissvax is brilliant, so easy to use its unreal.. but I can't justify the price to replace it now.

Im looking to try ezyme at some point.. looks very good..

heavenly has tried all the high end, or nick.. asking either of them might be a good idea.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Paragon said:


> If you're looking at one that is £200-300 then SV BoS would suit that criteria. When looking then at another high end wax, Crystal Rock has been mentioned, I think you have to be mindful that it's some £600 more expensive than BoS. It's a massive massive jump up in price. What's more, I think if you need to ask such a question in the first place, maybe spending £800 on a wax isn't the greatest idea, as its 4x the cost of the price range you're initially looking at.. I don't think you can go wrong with £200 for Best of Show - Raceglaze Black Label which I think comes with refills for £275 also seems a good choice.


Interesting,Didnt know Black label came with refills tbh Matt,cheaper than the first purchase price with the billet tub or less?

Edit: Alans answered my question above

£200 is good value then.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Solaris!!:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Paragon said:


> If you're looking at one that is £200-300 then SV BoS would suit that criteria. When looking then at another high end wax, Crystal Rock has been mentioned, I think you have to be mindful that it's some £600 more expensive than BoS. It's a massive massive jump up in price. What's more, I think if you need to ask such a question in the first place, maybe spending £800 on a wax isn't the greatest idea, as its 4x the cost of the price range you're initially looking at.. I don't think you can go wrong with £200 for Best of Show - Raceglaze Black Label which I think comes with refills for £275 also seems a good choice.


True, but it won't just be personal use, so a 'per layer' basis, CR could be very desirable...

So BOS vs. Black Label... which would we go for?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

BOS is still one of the best out there. Yes it is expensive, but after a point it becomes about marketing does it?! 

If it were me, BOS or RG BL.

P.S. Got some BOS up for sale soon! :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> Solaris!!:lol:


Not with the cost of my insurance :doublesho


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

amiller said:


> BOS is still one of the best out there. Yes it is expensive, but after a point it becomes about marketing does it?!
> 
> If it were me, BOS or RG BL.
> 
> P.S. Got some BOS up for sale soon! :lol:


Had Shield and BOS and Shield was a better allrounder for me.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

I might have some Crystal Rock joining your BOS in the for sale  section Andrew if the Mrs gets her way :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Not with the cost of my insurance :doublesho


 cheeky:lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> Had Shield and BOS and Shield was a better allrounder for me.


I've had Onyx, Shield, BOS (twice) and Mystery and my favourite has always been BOS for its looks. If I were a business, I would offer the LSP that made the car look the best. If they wanted durability, I'd push a sealant. I guess it is more subjective than I thought.

P.S. BOS still for sale! :doublesho:lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

R0B said:


> I might have some Crystal Rock joining your BOS in the for sale section Andrew if the Mrs gets her way :lol:


Interested..... :doublesho


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

amiller said:


> BOS is still one of the best out there. Yes it is expensive, but after a point it becomes about marketing does it?!
> 
> If it were me, BOS or RG BL.
> 
> P.S. Got some BOS up for sale soon! :lol:


How much??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I might just get BOS and CR then and skip Shield maybe?

Talk to me Andrew... what shall I get please?

Then, I have Opti Coat, Zaino and C1 as sealants... plus a "few others"


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I think they charge for the refills Rob, but its an option. Has 66% carnauba content too IIRC, so its not bad at all! I have ordered that BoS anyway mate. I think, going back to the original question, the fact I have the Rock already, and have just ordered a BoS speaks volumes in itself! Its tough to beat within that price bracket, £200-300.I can say there's not a huge difference in their appearance, only in durability.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Also, there's maybe a reason why my logo is red/black... thinking ahead


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Forget BOS nearly £200 now and not worth it.
> 
> RG Black Label is meant to be excellent (speak to Nick)
> 
> Or......just get one....Vintage, bargain with free refills!!!


refills may be free but what about the cost of sending it back to america? lol


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

R0B said:


> I might have some Crystal Rock joining your BOS in the for sale section Andrew if the Mrs gets her way :lol:


i could be interested in this :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I might just get BOS and CR then and skip Shield maybe?
> 
> Talk to me Andrew... what shall I get please?
> 
> Then, I have Opti Coat, Zaino and C1 as sealants... plus a "few others"


Don't give my name away in public! :doublesho:lol:

Okay, if I was a business, I would have Collinite 845 and a couple of high end waxes (BOS & CR or RG BL) and Wolf's Body Wrap and Gtech C1 as my sealants. So that is a budget wax and a budget sealant and a high end wax and a high end sealant.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I sold my BOS and got RG Black Label and I can honestly say the only thing I miss about BOS is the smell. RG BL wins hands down on durability and looks on lighter colours. Dark colours they are pretty close in looks. Ease of use again very close run thing both are easey to use as long as you get the application very thin but get them wrong and RG BL is little more forgiving imo.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you tried Opti Coat...?

As for 845, agree, but I much prefer 50/50 which is my 'standard' wax.. 

How much for your BOS and is it a new style tub?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

cdti_sri said:


> I sold my BOS and got RG Black Label and I can honestly say the only thing I miss about BOS is the smell. RG BL wins hands down on durability and looks on lighter colours. Dark colours they are pretty close in looks. Ease of use again very close run thing both are easey to use as long as you get the application very thin but get them wrong and RG BL is little more forgiving imo.


BL is more forgiving than BOS? That's impressive tbh.

I'm going off these waxes where you have you remove within a few mins and I don't want to be dealing with gassing issues either... how is BL on this front please?

I know I won't have issues with BOS and presumably with CR.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

amiller said:


> BOS is still one of the best out there. Yes it is expensive, but after a point it becomes about marketing does it?!
> 
> If it were me, BOS or RG BL.
> 
> P.S. Got some BOS up for sale soon! :lol:


BL is in a whole diffrent league then BOS,
BL should be vs CR.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

amiller said:


> Don't give my name away in public! :doublesho:lol:
> 
> Okay, if I was a business, I would have Collinite 845 and a couple of high end waxes (BOS & CR or RG BL) and Wolf's Body Wrap and Gtech C1 as my sealants. So that is a budget wax and a budget sealant and a high end wax and a high end sealant.


Good choices there sir and would definately give the business a good differential between the two grades of each type lsp to justify the upsell to your customers Russ:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BL and CR then... we all agree? Lol!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

RussZS said:


> BL and CR then... we all agree? Lol!


yep sounds like a plan.

You want half a tub of CR?:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> refills may be free but what about the cost of sending it back to america? lol


due to zymol wanting it fully insured for 2k price tag shipped both ways it costs around £500 in shipping to get your "free" refil.



RussZS said:


> BL is more forgiving than BOS? That's impressive tbh.
> 
> I'm going off these waxes where you have you remove within a few mins and I don't want to be dealing with gassing issues either... how is BL on this front please?
> 
> I know I won't have issues with BOS and presumably with CR.


50/50 is my 'standard' aswell now russ.. its a brilliant wax.

best of show I have left on overnight and it comes off with one swipe.. so I can't see anything be easier than that :lol:
fwiw I prefer shield to best of show for my own car.. BOS isn't durable enough to protect a daily, but it does have a blingyness that is very desireable.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

R0B said:


> yep sounds like a plan.
> 
> You want half a tub of CR?:lol:


You've used half already??? :doublesho


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

R0B said:


> yep sounds like a plan.
> 
> You want half a tub of CR?:lol:


I want the bl00dy tub! :devil::devil:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

RussZS said:


> You've used half already??? :doublesho


No its unused:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> due to zymol wanting it fully insured for 2k price tag shipped both ways it costs around £500 in shipping to get your "free" refil.
> 
> 50/50 is my 'standard' aswell now russ.. its a brilliant wax.
> 
> ...


So, Shield, BOS and CR then.. and use Shield on Dailys?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

RussZS said:


> So, Shield, BOS and CR then.. and use Shield on Dailys?


Was talking to Phil at Shinearama whose now SV approved detailer and shield is his base wax for customers mate so id go with that :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

due to zymol wanting it fully insured for 2k price tag shipped both ways it costs around £500 in shipping to get your "free" refil.

Thats a classic ZYMOL service,
pay 500quid=free no charge in zymol words


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm confused now lol!

Right, I've had BOS before.. .nice and easy to use, looks nice, but people are suggesting BL is a much better bet. Given how large BL is and the refill cost, it seems over 2 pots, probably better value than Shield, and definitely over BOS? So, BL and CR?

I assume BL is as durable as Shield, and will outlast BOS with ease?

Do we have approx durability on them all?

From what I've read:

Shield - 4-5 months
BOS - 2-3 months
BL - 6 months
CR - 4-5 months?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I'm confused now lol!
> 
> Right, I've had BOS before.. .nice and easy to use, looks nice, but people are suggesting BL is a much better bet. Given how large BL is and the refill cost, it seems over 2 pots, probably better value than Shield, and definitely over BOS? So, BL and CR?
> 
> ...


CR is 6-12 Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

R0B said:


> Was talking to Phil at Shinearama whose now SV approved detailer and shield is his base wax for customers mate so id go with that :thumb:


If I just got Shield and CR, is the gap between them too big would you say?

I used to use Onyx as my 'go to' but it goes expensive! I love 50/50 so it will always be that tbh... but I do mix it up a bit with Spirit, Glasur etc.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

BL will give you 6 month no prob,
CR will give you 4-5 also.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

R0B said:


> CR is 6-12 Russ


Wow... so on a par with Vintage then? (I had a 4oz pot of that)

CR is a dead cert, so which other one.. Shield, BOS or BL? Phew... :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RussZS said:


> So, Shield, BOS and CR then.. and use Shield on Dailys?


yes.. Id go for those three if money allows..

BL might be a brilliant wax.. but will customers know the RG name as well as the Swissvax one? part of it does have to come down to marketting or no one will pay for the upgrade.

I'd offer them three as upgrades.. recommend shield for dailys, best of show for weekend/show car types or CR as the top upgrade with the shine of best of show and the durability of shield..


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> CR is 6-12 Russ


6-12:tumbleweed:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Come on Maxi... what are your views please?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> yes.. Id go for those three if money allows..
> 
> BL might be a brilliant wax.. but will customers know the RG name as well as the Swissvax one? part of it does have to come down to marketting or no one will pay for the upgrade.
> 
> I'd offer them three as upgrades.. recommend shield for dailys, best of show for weekend/show car types or CR as the top upgrade with the shine of best of show and the durability of shield..


This seems logical to me tbh. I can buy Shield tomorrow at the CMS, then maybe wait for a used BOS so that I don't feel quite so shafted...


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

RussZS said:


> BL and CR then... we all agree? Lol!


I've not used BL, but according to this thread its on a plane with CR - so I don't think getting the 2 would yield any benefit or positive returns for you. Just thinking that's nearly £1100 in LSP's..

From what I've seen in here, I did say the difference between BoS and CR was mainly durability than aesthetics. Others have said BL is similar to BoS but again has better durability... So on that basis, you'd maybe wanna look at BL and maybe BoS or even Shield.

If you got CR, I wouldn't bother with BL, just go for something cheaper, like Shield.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

durability in my tests on cars ive been back to.

onyx.. 1 month.. lovely summer wax when you enjoy waxing and its oily and glossy as hell.. infact id say it looks better than shield!

shield 4-5 months, still looks great but durable.

best of show.1-2 months but after the first 2-3 weeks if kept outside the oils will dry and it looks no better than shield for the remaining time.
(it was designed for indoor show use im told)


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Paragon said:


> I've not used BL, but according to this thread its on a plane with CR - so I don't think getting the 2 would yield any benefit or positive returns for you. Just thinking that's nearly £1100 in LSP's..
> 
> From what I've seen in here, I did say the difference between BoS and CR was mainly durability than aesthetics. Others have said BL is similar to BoS but again has better durability... So on that basis, you'd maybe wanna look at BL and maybe BoS or even Shield.
> 
> If you got CR, I wouldn't bother with BL, just go for something cheaper, like Shield.


The durability on the CR and BL is only a add on to the amazing looks of those both!.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

For dailies I would use 845- we all know looks are all in the polishing stage and with 3/4 months durability it's ideal! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RussZS said:


> This seems logical to me tbh. I can buy Shield tomorrow at the CMS, then maybe wait for a used BOS so that I don't feel quite so shafted...


if the pot wasn't such a big deal I have a 30ml sample pot of BOS from "samples r us" that hasn't been used if your interested..
seeing as its 30ml.. about £27.50 posted? should get 4-5 cars out of it..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

amiller said:


> For dailies I would use 845- we all know looks are all in the polishing stage and with 3/4 months durability it's ideal! :thumb:


True, and I do have 3 bottles of it for some bizarre reason.

It's nice and easy to work with too... maybe 50/50 on nicer cars for 'free'


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> if the pot wasn't such a big deal I have a 30ml sample pot of BOS from "samples r us" that hasn't been used if your interested..
> seeing as its 30ml.. about £27.50 posted? should get 4-5 cars out of it..


Thanks for the offer matey, but I'd want the pot on the shelf tbh, if I were a paying customer I would want to see a pukka pot and all that. Thats a great deal though, thanks for the offer


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

50/50 as in chemical guys


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

chrisc said:


> 50/50 as in chemical guys


Yeah mate, love the stuff, sooooo easy to use!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

chrisc said:


> 50/50 as in chemical guys


yes.. brilliant wax..

russ.. tbf I'd want the pot sitting there aswell if I was offering it as an upgrade lol..but I really LOVE the SV pots.. just makes my collection look more expensive


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Didn't Finer Details do a massive writeup on durability of waxes? I seem to recall BoS seeing the best part of 5-6mths in that test? I suppose it depends on the care between wax applications - I had an Evo come to me for a treatment recently, which had been treated 6mths earlier by a reputable SV detailer, and it had pretty much failed, but not entirely, it had survived in places. The owner did say to me that he'd got over zealous with the snow foam during a wash a couple of months after it was done and in his words "it seemed to clown the wax off" :lol: but not completely..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

cheers.I'll keep out of it.Never had a wax more than £60 like my hydra and finis too much.saying that never done a good car to put it on.But before you blow that amount of cash as any body asked for a fancy wax before russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Craig, is Shield as easy as Onyx and BOS to spread and remove?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Craig, is Shield as easy as Onyx and BOS to spread and remove?


Its very easy to use Russ:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

chrisc said:


> cheers.I'll keep out of it.Never had a wax more than £60 like my hydra and finis too much.saying that never done a good car to put it on.But before you blow that amount of cash as any body asked for a fancy wax before russ.


Yep plenty take Spirit and did a few in Vintage when I had it. Had a few ask for BOS and what else I do. It'll be nice to have them to use on my Golf too tbh. If they don't sell then I'll move them on I guess. Depends on price per layer really and how competitive I am I suppose...

I think CR and Swissvax in general is widely well known. I agree on the comments regarding BL too, as not many people will have heard of RG in comparison, so it would be harder to sell.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

shield is slightly harder to apply than onyx/bos due to less oils.. more like applying any normal wax.. definitely still easy to apply..

removal.. same as the other two.. one swipe with no pressure and its gone lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> shield is slightly harder to apply than onyx/bos due to less oils.. more like applying any normal wax.. definitely still easy to apply..
> 
> removal.. same as the other two.. one swipe with no pressure and its gone lol


It's not dry like Celeste V1 is it?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Leave the Zymol waxes Russ. I really can't be pooped with their gassing issues these days. Especially when putting on other peoples cars. 

Shield is immense. Me and Craig used Shield and Glasur on the same day on my car and the Glasur felt more special but Shield was just so great to use. 

You can leave it forever and wipes off no problem. Smells amazing. 

Of course I have used CR but I think it would be top of my list. 

I love the idea of Vintage but I think of CR like a modern version of all the really fancy waxes. It has the whole package except well maybe a fancy package. 

I don't like Bos. I think Shield actually shows it up. Bit like Glasur to destiny, concours ect. 

CR and Shield for me.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

stick with what people ask you for then russ not what people on here think you should get:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

RussZS said:


> It's not dry like Celeste V1 is it?


No way Russ. It's not "dry" just not as "wet" as some of the other range.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Gally... that feels about right to me too.

What would you be using <£100? 845 and 50/50?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

as kev said.. not dry like celleste.. but not oily like 50/50 onyx ect..

trying to think of a similar one in terms of applying but can't really lol.. its easier to apply than dodo's soft ones, but not as easy as the above onyx/bos ect


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Cheers Gally... that feels about right to me too.
> 
> What would you be using <£100? 845 and 50/50?


kev wont try 5050 because its in a metal tin SNOB!! :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

gally said:


> No way Russ. It's not "dry" just not as "wet" as some of the other range.


So same as something like a basic Dodo to spread?


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Polished bliss are doing a free Entry collection kit with Crystal Rock :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I just can't get excited about Colli. Dildo Juice SNH for me as my basic, or if someone wants a long lasting wax, Autoglym HD. I think chrisc has hit the nail on the head - go with what customers are asking for. BoS is a very popular wax, easy to upsell. CR I'm not sure is as popular as we may think, it requires some salesmanship to sell. Personally, that's why I am awaiting delivery of BoS, having recently purchased CR. Plus, recouping £800 isn't as easy as £200. You have to think, "am I going to be able to convince the customer to pay an extra £40 (or whatever) to upgrade to CR?". Incredibly easy to upsell an extra £20's worth of BoS, and its only 10 applications to break even, the rest is all yours. Charge the CR out at whatever you want of course, but even at £40 it's 20 applications - might not sound a lot, but it requires some 'selling', and if you're only charging £95 for a protection detail like someone mentioned in this thread, then getting that customer to pay an additional £40 just for some wax is going to prove difficult.

Got my business head on now :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Paragon said:


> I just can't get excited about Colli. Dildo Juice SNH for me as my basic, or if someone wants a long lasting wax, Autoglym HD. I think chrisc has hit the nail on the head - go with what customers are asking for. BoS is a very popular wax, easy to upsell. CR I'm not sure is as popular as we may think, it requires some salesmanship to sell. Personally, that's why I am awaiting delivery of BoS, having recently purchased CR. Plus, recouping £800 isn't as easy as £200. You have to think, "am I going to be able to convince the customer to pay an extra £40 (or whatever) to upgrade to CR?". Incredibly easy to upsell an extra £20's worth of BoS, and its only 10 applications to break even, the rest is all yours. Charge the CR out at whatever you want of course, but even at £40 it's 20 applications - might not sound a lot, but it requires some 'selling', and if you're only charging £95 for a protection detail like someone mentioned in this thread, then getting that customer to pay an additional £40 just for some wax is going to prove difficult.
> 
> Got my business head on now :lol:


Dildo juice:lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Keep your eye on Ebay Russ I have noticed some really high end stuff crop up from time to time. 

I only have zymol glasur, fk1000 and 476s as my own waxes. I did have others but these for me were the best around the price that I wanted. Glasur is just so so wet, but a lot of these expensive waxes are just good marketing. I perfect about 3 panels today, no faults at all and I really thing you would be hard pushed to add to the paint. One of the most important things for paintwork is gloss for me, and so many times I don't see a pure glaze being used because many products don't sit on top. However if your going down the nuba route I would never be without my Meguiars Glaze #7.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I wouldn't trust ebay for high end waxes ect..

always the chance they have replaced the wax with something cheaper..
always better to buy from personal sales here, or a trusted trader imo...
afaik the people that sell here are pretty decent:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

CraigQQ said:


> I wouldn't trust ebay for high end waxes ect..
> 
> always the chance they have replaced the wax with something cheaper..
> always better to buy from personal sales here, or a trusted trader imo...
> afaik the people that sell here are pretty decent:thumb:


Yeah that's a valid point. There was a guy selling umpteen samples of high end zymol waxes but he had the paperwork that was a while ago now. I did buy my swissvax kit on ebay for a measley £30.00 BARGAIN it was one of those auctions that ends at 8am so very few people end up bidding or forget.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

worth a punt for £30.. :thumb: most of the time its probably real.. but Im too cyinical to trust it lol


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nah it's softer than Dodo Russ. 

Actually it's similar to Glasur once it's working away on the pad. 

I think Shield is one of the best all rounders out there now and I love Glasur. Bos is not for me the durability just isn't there beading sheeting wise.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Russ, sorry to butt in like this.

First of all i would establish the business first, knowing the market around and who are the competitors out there, close distance wise, lets say 30 to 40 mile radius. 
See what they offer, services wise.

Really its best to build the company's reputation first, them move up the scale, i personally can't see the point, of buying cr first hand, you will need to up sell to the customer, would they pay the extra charge for a additional wax option, 50 / 50 there mate.
Your marketing for the company has to hit the nail, its got to stand out from the rest, the work excellence and work ethic has to be spot on, customer loyalty will bring the customers back, offering additional services for free first will be a good idea first, as words travel like super sonic speed, soon as you know it people will know you, and recommend yourself.

What i'm saying, is to find your routes in the company first, find your customers, personally i would use the waxes you have; if want to buy a wax go for raceglaze blacklabel, as it has a refill charge for the pot, safer option mate.

I'm don't own a business, i don't know alot about business ethics, but really the customer wants a good price with a smashing level of customer service, get them on your side.
Its got to have that wow factor, when they come back, to a freshly detailed car... make them smile in there heart.

These are my views...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

CraigQQ said:


> worth a punt for £30.. :thumb: most of the time its probably real.. but Im too cyinical to trust it lol


I suppose people who aren't on DW or other forums, the guy got it for his birthday and wasn't into "valeting" so he probably had no idea what it was worth. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Russ, sorry to butt in like this.
> 
> First of all i would establish the business first, knowing the market around and who are the competitors out there, close distance wise, lets say 30 to 40 mile radius.
> See what they offer, services wise.
> ...


Hi Trip,

I do of course agree with you to an extent, but I've been working hard of late and have always fancied something like CR, so I want to indulge myself a little I guess. If I can sell some too, then great... I guess thats how I look at it. As I said, some of my customers I know will take it straight away anyway, so its not too much of a risk and if it doesn't work I can always sell on.

Russ.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Russ,

Further to Trip tdi's thoughts I would add that the finish the customer sees will come from the prep., as we all know. 

I would go for durable sub £100 waxes to sart off with, such as 845 and Spirit, and Body Wrap and C1 as Andy recommended. Two reasons for this:

1. A customer will appreciate good durability, unlike BOS that will fall off quickly. 

2. The cost per car will be a LOT lower than using something like CR that I doubt will be appreciated. We detailers appreciate CR but will the man in the street?

Perhaps buy RG BL for the stunning and lavish pot that definitely will turn heads in your unit. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Alan.

I have the sub £100 range sorted already, I have 20+ options there. I just wanted a couple of nicer ones.

You have BL don't you? What do you think of it? I need to try some, wonder if anyone near to me has any.

I need Nick's views too, I always agree with him lol

Russ.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Just ordered glasur as after same thing, vintage ad love but it's a heafty tag!!!... also had best of show in mind!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Nick will tell you to just buy them all... thats what he does :lol:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I wouldn't trust ebay for high end waxes ect..
> 
> always the chance they have replaced the wax with something cheaper..
> always better to buy from personal sales here, or a trusted trader imo...
> afaik the people that sell here are pretty decent:thumb:


Second that, done the deed already and am 99.9% sure its been filled with megs mirror glaze!. so a £94 bargain!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Russ,
> 
> Further to Trip tdi's thoughts I would add that the finish the customer sees will come from the prep., as we all know.
> 
> ...


Mr Alan, now thats some going buddie :thumb:, you smashed it there on this one, spot on my friend, goodman :thumb:

Alan you have got your head screwed on mate, i give you that.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

In fact if you want to go halve's on vintage then you can split it?!!!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> Nick will tell you to just buy them all... thats what he does :lol:


Or as his other name suggests 'The Wallet Emptier' :lol:

Lucky for us Craig he is no online...yet:doublesho


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I would think seriously about buying such an expensive wax as CR, especially when starting a business as you know start up costs can be astronomical.

Envy's post from his sale thread is very interesting reading Russ.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239694



Envy Valeting said:


> Thanks for asking
> I've had the wax a _long_ time and used it a lot (and really like it) as got it when it was 1st launched and have benefitted from it from a PR perspective and from being the 1st in the UK to have it etc (after Paul of course, and maybe Heavenly lol!) so its served its purpose and earnt its keep.
> I have not used, or been asked to use it by a customer for over 2 years or so and everything business related needs to earn its keep!
> Hope that explains it for you
> ...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Alan.
> 
> I have the sub £100 range sorted already, I have 20+ options there. I just wanted a couple of nicer ones.
> 
> ...


Hi Russ,

First let me say that I've been using high end Zymol waxes for around 8 years now and I'm having difficulty finding other waxes that I enjoy using and give me the look, finish and durabilty I like. 

I did buy RG BL recently but moved it on because, after a few uses, it just wasn't for me.  The pot is beautiful though and very tempting and the facility to refill is a nice one. :thumb:

I look forward to Nick's thoughts also when he finds this Thread! :lol:

Alan


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Russ, this business will take off, you have nothing to worry about, your work shows it, its a new adventure for you, enjoy it.

I wish you all the luck in the world, and god bless my friend.

Have a great weekend from me. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> Or as his other name suggests 'The Wallet Emptier' :lol:
> 
> Lucky for us Craig he is no online...yet:doublesho


hes off compiling a list of must have products to empty mine and your wallets simon :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you know you have vintage covered, you can just borrow mine   :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Check the sales section, i beleive someone is selling a tub of crystal rock. Going for a fair price. ( used )


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have tried ezyme , bos , black label , RG55 on solid black , Imho BoS gives best finish , super wet look with great depth and gloss . On solid colours especially the dark colours BoS looks great but the sheeting didn't impress me . By price and quality Victoria Concours still my favorite .


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Good quote there from Envy Valeting - which goes back to one of my posts where I said CR requires some salesmanship to upsell. BoS is very popular by comparison, to the point where I believe it sells itself.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nick raves abut BL, that said, he loves his CR....and his Vintage. :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Russ if the CR is for you, buy it. You benefit from having a wax you really want and then you can sell this. 

One piece of advice I have always taken on board was, if you are in a high competition market then differentiate yourself.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> One piece of advice I have always taken on board was, if you are in a high competition market then differentiate yourself.


:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, just imagine how many replies if I'd have said "Guess how much £xxx I'm spending on new waxes" 

Seriously though, thanks for everyones input. I've made my mind up


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:

funny thing is.. how many replies would you have got if this was picking between megs 16 and colly 476 rather than Black label and Crystal Rock :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! Or some Turtle wax Craig? 

Behave! Boutique waxes excite me!

Craig says i'm too lazy these days!


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Seriously though, thanks for everyones input. I've made my mind up


Well, what is it?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol:
> 
> funny thing is.. how many replies would you have got if this was picking between megs 16 and colly 476 rather than Black label and Crystal Rock :lol:


Thats more my price bracket. :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MAUI said:


> Well, what is it?


Shield and Crystal Rock.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wont regret that choice :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh no... Nick is online...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

everyone.... HIDE YOUR WALLET!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good man Russ. 

You know I wish you all the success. Well deserved.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Evening all, god my ears are warm:lol:

Nice choice BTW Russ, i did offer a decent lengthy reply to this but my  ISP connection went down as i hit reply:devil: Least it means your wallets are safe:lol:

Russ, the long & short of it is that these waxes have got to earn you money so an upgrade charge is either essential or the initial wax outlay is included within the price of the detail itself.

JJ_'s original comment regarding 'differentaiting yourself' is spot on:thumb:

PS Out of all the 'boutiques' mentioned you've only gone for 1 of my 'stand out' recommendations


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol always trying to force us to buy CR nick :lol:

really want it at some point.. :lol: will wait til russ is selling it  :devil:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually it wasn't 'The Rock' Mr Hall


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Late entry into this but i have some Destiny you can try Russ, I'm not that far from you. 

If you are not already set that is........


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oh so it was actually shield? brilliant I already have that :lol:

and it was you that gave me the first pot to try under BOS that made me like it so much that I bought more


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Come on then Nick, what are the other stand outs for you...?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

russ... you had to ask :lol:

pm him.. so hes only emptying your wallet.. not mine aswell :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I need to go down and pay him a visit I think... I guess you're a busy man though Nick?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

You got it matey, as an everyday 'boutique' wax its great. As you know to get that durability from BOS it needs that base IMO. Black Label does both & is 6 month+ durability wise (can i hear a few wallets twitching:lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RussZS said:


> I need to go down and pay him a visit I think... I guess you're a busy man though Nick?


recommend leaving the wallet at home :lol:



slrestoration said:


> You got it matey, as an everyday 'boutique' wax its great. As you know to get that durability from BOS it needs that base IMO. Black Label does both & is 6 month+ durability wise (can i hear a few wallets twitching:lol


*twitch* :lol:

I can pay my rent for moving down south.. or buy Crystal Rock and Black Label... and sleep in my car :lol:... hmmmm tough choice :lol: the car is quite comfy!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats btw Craig 

I do like that Black Label tin...


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I need to go down and pay him a visit I think... I guess you're a busy man though Nick?


Only if you can handle serious car envy Russ, porkers etc everywhere, he tried to tell me they weren't all his:lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Come on then Nick, what are the other stand outs for you...?


Hmmm, well IIRC the main high end 3 that were mentioned Vintage, Crystal Rock & Black Label. Biggest advantage is they all have a 6 month+ capability, that said i'd have to include AF Spirit into this category. Passion too but falls a little short on looks. Granted CR stands out, BUT you get 3 times the amount of Vintage (+ refills at a cost*) so business wise it'd be Vintage. Black Label gives the look of BOS with the durability of CR IMO, pot looks superb & it's not a bank breaker at £300 ish. I know pennies are burning a hole in your pocket Russ but it is seriously worth considering as an alternative to a somewhat larger layout at a stage when you're starting out on what i hope will be a prosperous journey for you mate:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

BTW Yes thankfully i'm always busy, but never too busy to give advice or make walllets twitch:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you Nick and I sincerely appreciate your advice, help and support - you're a legend my friend 

I'm surprised how much help and support I have received in the past week actually and from some surprising people - some great people in the wider detailing community!

I agree on Spirit too Nick, it punches WELL above its weight and will always be in my collection... 

Russ.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol If I buy vintage I wont even have a car to sleep in... will be sleeping in nicks car park :lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

If you buy that lot you can sleep on one of my sofas in the office & i'll give you a skateboard to get about on:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

When are you moving down Craig? Any plans for an open day?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

slrestoration said:


> If you buy that lot you can sleep on one of my sofas in the office & i'll give you a skateboard to get about on:lol:


HAHA!!

sounds good to me.. skateboard is quicker than a ferrari in london anyway :lol:



RussZS said:


> When are you moving down Craig? Any plans for an open day?


28th of this month, will need to talk to them about an open day, can't see it being before the end of the year.. but maybe a post winter clean up orientated one?

what about you russ.. any plans to host an open day and show us all your new unit mate?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Possibly yes Craig, the landlord is strict on parking though, but I'm sure I can butter him up with some Crystal Rock on his X5!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

brilliant make it a day I can attend then


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well it'll be a weekend, that's for sure. Bloody day job


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sounds good.. day jobs eh.. bloody PITA..

thankfully mine is only for another 10 days(well 2 weeks tommorow but only 10 working days)

you gonna let me try this crystal rock at your open day then


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes 

It'll be chained down though 

Btw I sent your employer a PM, give them a nudge for me please


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha.. probably best.. im scottish.. might nick it :lol:

sent you a pm rather than going OT in here further than i have already lol :spam:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How can you take the blonde over the brunette???


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wrong thread fail much? Right, time for bed!!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Well see it was a pick between the two for sure. And the one closer to the camera was easier to describe plus she has bigger boobs.


----------

